# How is the Economy



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am rather new into this forum. I am planning to come to Canada in June as permanent resident. I am really worried about the economy there. We hear it is getting tougher every day all around the world. I currently live in Texas and I have been a teacher for three years here and I have been with a paycheck all this time and have not felt any difficulties. But now that I will come to Canada I am really worried how much will I have to go through to at least get the same pay that I am getting here. If you guys have any words of advice on this it would be great. 

Thank you all.


----------



## jordanshox (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it is ok


----------



## gazelle (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you have a teaching job to go to? I'm also a teacher here in the UK desperate to move to Canada but am hearing teaching for non Canadians is a non starter?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

gazelle said:


> Do you have a teaching job to go to? I'm also a teacher here in the UK desperate to move to Canada but am hearing teaching for non Canadians is a non starter?


Thank you for the response. 
It is true. I have found out the same thing. My thing is that I want to try something new in Canada besides teaching. I have an accounting degree. 
However I have heard that schools in Canada do hire help for tutoring or maybe other positions that do not require teaching certificate. So I might try to do that if I do not have any luck in accounting.


----------



## starex (Mar 4, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am rather new into this forum. I am planning to come to Canada in June as permanent resident. I am really worried about the economy there. We hear it is getting tougher every day all around the world. I currently live in Texas and I have been a teacher for three years here and I have been with a paycheck all this time and have not felt any difficulties. But now that I will come to Canada I am really worried how much will I have to go through to at least get the same pay that I am getting here. If you guys have any words of advice on this it would be great.
> 
> Thank you all.


Does anyone know what the skills in demand are in Canada given the slow economy all over the world? I may also be leaving for Canada in a few months.


----------



## gazelle (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Lonestar...sure you'll be ok in accounting. Which part of Canada are you heading for?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

gazelle said:


> Hi Lonestar...sure you'll be ok in accounting. Which part of Canada are you heading for?


Toronto mostly. I have also considered Calgary but I am just kinda afraid of the cold there . Are in Canada already?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

lonestar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am rather new into this forum. I am planning to come to Canada in June as permanent resident. I am really worried about the economy there. We hear it is getting tougher every day all around the world. I currently live in Texas and I have been a teacher for three years here and I have been with a paycheck all this time and have not felt any difficulties. But now that I will come to Canada I am really worried how much will I have to go through to at least get the same pay that I am getting here. If you guys have any words of advice on this it would be great.
> 
> Thank you all.


I hope you realize that the cost of living is much higher in Canada than in Texas.


----------



## Black Tie (Feb 8, 2009)

*GTA is fine so far*

Economy in GTA is not too bad till now, MOstly manufactoring sector is hurt and a lot of lay offs in that field , but other than that services and other sectors are fine.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Black Tie said:


> Economy in GTA is not too bad till now, MOstly manufactoring sector is hurt and a lot of lay offs in that field , but other than that services and other sectors are fine.




Thank you Black Tie and every one that answered my questions.


----------

